# Valve stem length for 46mm rims?



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

I got a set of reynolds assaults that are 46mm deep. Would I be better with a 60mm or 80mm valve stem on my tubes>?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I always like to run as big as possible to ensure easy pump installation. However you would be able to get away with the 60mm


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I would also try and find tubes with non-threaded stems if you go on the shorter side and run 60mm stems. My personal experience is that threaded valve stems are harder to inflate if you have relatively little stem protruding, at least with the pumps I have.


----------

